# New to photography



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

New to photography...borrowed an old cannon and took these over the last month or so...

Since then I have bought a canon 80D. Looking forward to messing with it...




































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Well... These are awesome!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Those pix are great. You have a fine future.

richg99


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

GREAT job!! Very nice!!


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

jpayne said:


> Well... These are awesome!


**** for being new, those are awesome. Good work OP.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Appreciate the positive feedback! 

Havenâ€™t had much time to mess with the new camera but am reading up on it a bit...

Trying to get my hands on a canon ef 100-400 USM II...theyâ€™re proud of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laswordfish (Aug 18, 2016)

Go to Canon's website and search for remanufactured lenses. They carry a one year warranty (same as new) and you can save some serious coin. Ive bought several lenses this way and had great luck with all so far.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

laswordfish said:


> Go to Canon's website and search for remanufactured lenses. They carry a one year warranty (same as new) and you can save some serious coin. Ive bought several lenses this way and had great luck with all so far.


Appreciate the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (Apr 8, 2017)

Just getting back to this forum and saw this group. As a photographer for over 50 years I must say for a "beginner" you have posted some excellent shots and work.
You've got a good eye for the outdoors. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

fotoman said:


> Just getting back to this forum and saw this group. As a photographer for over 50 years I must say for a "beginner" you have posted some excellent shots and work.
> 
> You've got a good eye for the outdoors. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


Appreciate the kind words!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Is that a Vizsla in the first photo? I like that one.


----------

